# Dr John's dry dog food



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all:001_smile:...Has anyone tried Dr John's dry dog food and what do you think? I have a 13 year old mongrel and a two year old Lab. I've fed my 13 year old on the DJ silver medal version for a while and he's been fine. As I'm on a low budget I can't afford JWB or the Royal Canine (as much as I would love to) but I add scramble egg, tuna or beef gravy to their food for variety. Their coats are lovely and shiny, but that could be due to the cod liver oil capsules they have every day. These dogs are better fed than I am,  LOL


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Have to agree! your dogs look stunning Hunny!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wouldnt change their diet at 13, if its a senior/light kibble just stay with it id say


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Not sure id be happy feeding Dr John, its full of the wrong stuff...Dog Food Reviews - Dr John Gold Medal - Powered by ReviewPost

You may be better off cooking their food yourselves  (although I do agree its a bit of a hassle!)!

Dunno how much you pay for this food but have you looked at bulk deal on the internet? (since you have 2 big dogs) With like Arden Grange or JWB..also check out ebay...You could also compare the quantities you feed your dogs to the quantities recommended on the better brands as it may not being more expensive at the end..

But then your dogs do look handsome, probably thank to all the good stuff they get otherwise 

And by the way; dont feel bad not being able to afford Royal Canin, its no good anyway!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes I agree with the above, because of the protein/filler contentent of the more expensive foods you dont have to feed them as much so you should get equal if not better value for money as far as how long it lasts. Buying in bulk again really does save cash... including petrol lol


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs.
I'm afraid I agree with Oblada and james 1 it's not a food I would be happy feeding. Feeding a better quality food can actually work out cheaper as you don't need to feed as much of it. I've got 2 shelties and it's costing me £2.50 a week to feed the pair of them on a food called Orijen, they used to be fed Burns and it was costing me more than that a week.

Terri


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I only tried dr johns once when the pet shp couldn't get my regular greyhound food. To be honest with you my lot wouldn't eat it with the exception of the setter who is a dustbin and eats absolutely anything whether it is edible or not.


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all...Thanks for your comments. I've ordered a free sample of JWB and if my dogs like that I may order some. The dogs do seem to eat all the dog food they're served. Yes, I'll have a look on Ebay 
too.

Yes, they are rather handsome aren't they, but then, I'm biased

Before I got Barney, the Lab (8 weeks ago) he was fed on Wagg (and my son gave me half a dustbinful) so I've slowly introduced him to Dr John's silver (not gold) over the past couple of weeks but he seems to be happy and healthy on it. As James and DT have mentioned, changing Bruno's food at his age (13) might do more harm than good.

Just bought a large meat bone (cut in half) and they're enjoying that at the moment. I do try to vary the stuff I put in with the dry food, such as tuna, scrambled egg etc. I might try them on pilchards on odd occasions too (don't they smell?:rolleyes5:


----------



## KazBan (May 10, 2009)

Hunnyb22 said:


> Hi all:001_smile:...Has anyone tried Dr John's dry dog food and what do you think? I have a 13 year old mongrel and a two year old Lab. I've fed my 13 year old on the DJ silver medal version for a while and he's been fine. As I'm on a low budget I can't afford JWB or the Royal Canine (as much as I would love to) but I add scramble egg, tuna or beef gravy to their food for variety. Their coats are lovely and shiny, but that could be due to the cod liver oil capsules they have every day. These dogs are better fed than I am,  LOL


We feed both our large dogs on Dr Johns silver along with half a small can of dog meat and both look good and are healthy - we also give them a can of tuna a week and dentasticks. Hope this helps - suppose dogs are like humans some food suits some better than others


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

I buy my food in bulk from Berriewoods so it works out cheaper. I feed mine Orijen and my friend feeds Orijen and natures menu.

Helps to keep the cost down


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

KazBan said:


> We feed both our large dogs on Dr Johns silver along with half a small can of dog meat and both look good and are healthy - we also give them a can of tuna a week and dentasticks. Hope this helps - suppose dogs are like humans some food suits some better than others


Hi all...Thanks for your comments.

Kazban...Yes, dogs have their own tastes just like us. I give mine Dr. John's silver along with half a tin of dog food each a day. However, when I got Barney, just over 7 weeks ago, my son gave me half a dustbinful of Wagg dry (I'm gradually changing this to Dr. John's) and three packs of 16 tins of Pedigree Chum dog food so have been using those, along with the odd tin of tuna and scrambled egg etc but I'm going to change to Butchers dog food (slowly but surely) because we feel the after effects of the Chum (if you know what I mean?).

What do you think of giving dogs Butchers (cans) or tripe for that matter, is it any good for them? I don't mind changing to a better tin of dog food as there's not much difference in the prices but can't really afford the natural dry as I'm on a very low income.


----------



## Dram (May 29, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit out of date but nevertheless I'd like to add to it.
I've always fed my dogs on high quality stuff; JWB, Burns etc. However following a distressing episode when a poor, sad border collie called Finn, a dog I loved dearly, attacked someone, so I had to have him put down, I acquired Dexie, another collie, who had fallen on hard times. 
Knowing little of his background I fed him on the high quality stuff I had always used. Disaster! I don't need to go into graphic detail but the stuff didn't suit his stomach and for some weeks we had horrendously loose movements and very anti-social odours.
My next door neighbour who was instrumental in me acquiring Dexie advised me to try Dr Johns Gold and sourced a 15kg bag for me. He assured me that he fed his working Springer on this food and this is one healthy, happy dog in the peak of condition.
I have been feeding Dexie Dr Johns for nearly 3 months now and his guts are now fine. No more embarrassing moments in the pub! He looks terrific and will run all day if need be. The proof of the pudding is in the eating.


----------



## BulldogWilliam (Apr 7, 2019)

Tobe honest mate. RC is absolute shite. I feed my Bulldogs dr johns hypoallergenic with raw tripe topper. They are in perfect health with lovely costs


----------



## BulldogWilliam (Apr 7, 2019)

Dram i am with you the most expensive does = the best


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

This thread is 10yrs old, with the last comment you're replying to 'only' 9yrs old. Doubt the posters will be looking for feedback this delayed, if indeed they're even still around!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

maybe these ghost threads should be closed when they reappear and the replyer ( is that a word?) or resurrector ( have i made that up too?) invited to open their own thread on the subject
Im not suggesting that the mods go ghost hunting, they are for to busy for that, just when they pop up


----------

